# localhost , could not connect.



## nader (Jul 31, 2018)

I have a big problem a week ago I could not solve it  


```
: socket_connect: HOST localhost:15000, could not connect.
 :: socket_connect: HOST localhost:15000, could not connect.
:: socket_connect: HOST localhost:15000, could not connect.
:: socket_connect: HOST localhost:15000, could not connect.
 :: socket_connect: HOST localhost:15000, could not connect.
     : socket_connect: HOST localhost:15000, could not connect.
 :: socket_connect: HOST localhost:15000, could not connect.
 :: socket_connect: HOST localhost:15000, could not connect.
```

I tried everything you can imagine.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2018)

So, do we need to guess what you are trying to do? 

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## nader (Aug 3, 2018)

i want to start Something like game and every time i start the game i can't
i configured every thing correctly  and it's not first time to do this but this time usually  face this problem and dhcpdiscover on eth0 "network is configuired correctly " i use virtual machine in windows  to launch freebsd


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2018)

What version of FreeBSD and what game?


----------



## nader (Aug 3, 2018)

version 9.3
i think it's not allowed to declare it here by rules of the forum
at first time i think that port 15000 is closed put when change this port same thing then i opened the port in router and windows the same thing


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 3, 2018)

FreeBSD 9.3 has been discontinued for years already, you'd better upgrade that to something more recent such as 10.4 or 11.2.

Why would you open the port on Windows and your router when you're trying to connect to localhost? That makes no sense at all, because this implies that you're trying to connect to the same host. So data never travels to your Windows host or the router.

Best advice I have here: `# sockstat -4l`. Make sure something is actually listening on port 15000.


----------



## nader (Aug 3, 2018)

it's database
do you want to say that the problem in freebsd version ?
i think no because it's not first time to work in this version


----------



## nader (Aug 3, 2018)

when i try another files the same thing occurs for this reason i think it's not form freebsd version


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 3, 2018)

Well, next try would be `telnet localhost 15000`, if that 'does' something (read: doesn't immediately exit with an error) then the problem could also be with whatever client you used to connect.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 3, 2018)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2018)

nader said:


> i think it's not allowed to declare it here by rules of the forum


Is it Metin2?


----------



## puretone (Aug 14, 2018)

nader said:


> face this problem and dhcpdiscover on eth0 "network is configuired correctly " i use virtual machine in windows  to launch *FreeBSD*



Wtf is "eth0" doing here? Does your VM call the network interface eth0? Usually that is a Linux thing. What does /etc/hosts say?


----------

